# Tretlageroffset Slide ED 160 2011 Größe M



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juli 2011)

Hi,

warum kriegt man bei Radon keine VOLLSTÄNDIGEN Geometriedaten?

Zumindest eine Zahl hätte ich gerne, ihr könnt mir sicher helfen.

Kann mal einer das Tretlageroffset seines Slide ED 160 2011 in Größe M bestimmen?

Das ist die Differenz der Höhen von Mitte Achsen zu Mitte Tretlager im uneingefederten Zustand. Positive Zahl = Tretlager höher als Achsen. (Maß E im unteren Bild)

Danke.

Sehr gerne nehme ich die vollständigen Daten, wie hier bemaßt:


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juli 2011)

Die Mitte des Tretlagers liegt beim Slide ED 12 mm über der Mitte der Achsen.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juli 2011)

Danke.


----------

